# 2008 Tokyo Auto Salon: Nissan GT500 GT-R live!



## dascrow (Oct 17, 2007)

The return of Godzilla to SuperGT kicked off last week with the official unveiling of Nissan's GT500 GT-R and our colleagues at Autoblog Chinese snapped off a dozen shots of the race-ready coupe in its new black and red livery. Nissan hasn't released details on what will be powering the new GT-R racer, but speculation and rumor says that Nissan might utilize the 4.5-liter V8 that's currently under the hood of its 350Z GT500 vehicle. We balk at the idea of not utilizing the 3.8-liter twin-turbo'd V6 found in the showroom version of the GT-R, but we can understand if the new motor might not be up to snuff yet for the punishment it would have to endure in SuperGT.

2008 Tokyo Auto Salon: Nissan GT500 GT-R live! - Autoblog


----------

